# 96 xj



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2011)

Ok I'm a XJ/MJ fanatic and was tired of working on my old worn out Ford. It served it's purpose and has since moved on.

Anyways I'd like to get air shocks for the front of my XJ and spent the last two hours reading through the multiple posts of XJ mods for plowing and could not find an actual part number. Air bags would also be fine but shocks I think would be cheaper.

My 96 currently has an NP231 t-case, AW4 automatic, 4.0l engine, dana 30 front with upgraded axle shafts using the 297X u-joints, upgraded steering using grand cherokee v-8 steering linkage, trans cooler that holds 2 qts of extra fluid, larger Napa Gold oil filter, upgraded 12ga headlight wiring harness, Silverstar headlights, and air shocks in the back.


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

These are what I use in the front of my '00 XJ. They've been working great for the past 5 years. Air them up in the winter for plow load. Let air out for the summer.

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/AIR-80702

Fran


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2011)

Did you have to modify anything to make them work? It says it's only up to 91. I thought the only thing they changed was going from a high pinion front axle in 99 to a low pinion front axle in 2000. That or maybe a vacuum disconnect axle front in 90/91 to a non disconnect axle but they were identical springs and spring mounts on the axles.


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

[email protected];1303908 said:


> Did you have to modify anything to make them work? ....


I just followed the direction which came with the kit. The only mod is you have to cut off the rubber bump stop inside the coil springs and bolt in a large rubber washer in place of the bump stop.

Fran


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2011)

Is the large rubber washer included in the kit or do I need to supply that? I'm ordering the kit on Friday. Thanks for the help.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I believe that the Thunderbird rear Gabriel Max Air part number is MA793. I have some longer ones that I kept from my lifted TJ that have been working fine. They're definitly too long, but they're getting the job done.


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

[email protected];1304232 said:


> Is the large rubber washer included in the kit or do I need to supply that? I'm ordering the kit on Friday. Thanks for the help.


It comes with the kit.

Fran


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2011)

Ok things have changed. I sold my 96 and bought a 99XJ. I also canceled the air bag order. I need new front shocks anyways, could someone give me an actual part number for front air shocks on a 99 XJ or what you used? Don't tell me to search as the search engine for this site is not very good. It does not even show similar posts on the bottom.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2011)

Ok I must be blind.

Plowmeister you rock.

Here's the link to the page that helped me. 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=128123&highlight=air+shock


----------

